

Don't See How US Can Ever Pay Off Debts (Jim Rogers) - bakbak
http://www.cnbc.com/id/44054257

======
vannevar
I don't believe sovereign nations ever pay off all their debts, any more than
banks ever collect on all of their loans. In a dynamic financial system, the
money never comes to rest with a full accounting. It's always moving. Rogers
is likely just trying to bolster the value of his gold and commodities
holdings.

------
gte910h
Bankrupt means you can't pay interest due on your debts, not that you can't
pay them off.

